# Faith in the scriptures and joy in the soul (James Morgan)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2020)

Having once ascertained, by careful examination, that the Scriptures are the Word of God, we must receive their revelations without hesitation or reserve; and unless this is done, whether it be the spirit of cavil or distrust, the joy of the soul will he effectually hindered.

James Morgan, ‘The Fruit of the Spirit – Joy’, _Christian Miscellany_, 1, no. 11 (12 March 1842), p. 83.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2020)

Another useful quotation from the same source:

Only imagine the case of a Christian under the heavy pressure of some affliction, bearing the Divine will with patience, submitting with the meekness of resignation, nay, still rejoicing in God, and what a testimony is thereby borne to the worth and power of his principles!

James Morgan, ‘The Fruit of the Spirit – Joy’, _Christian Miscellany_, 1, no. 11 (12 March 1842), p. 84.


----------

